# where to underwater spear fish?



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

My buddy is coming down from california, and he's bringin his spear gun to try some freshwater underwater spear fishin. I told him it might be hard findin a lake right thats is very clear right now. does anyone know how the permited spear fishing lakes are lookin right now? (Causey, Deer Creek, Fish Lake, Flaming Gorge, Jordanelle, Ken’s Lake, Lake Powell, Lost Creek, Pineview (with the exception of tiger muskie), Red Fleet, Steinaker, Starvation, Willard Bay and Yuba)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Last week DC had about 12' of visibility at 20' or so, the bass were plentiful. and 7mm was a little warm at the top and chilly @ 50'.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Fish Lake has very clear water and is good for diving especially along the steep bank opposite the lodge. There can be large trout that cruise the weedlines too, but the speargunners I know look for macks along the cliffs. Very good underwater visibility in terms of a freshwater lake, and also quite cold. I think the surface temp is around 58° right now.


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

As much as i'd like to see him stake a nice fat mack we'll probably go to deer creek so i can get my bassin on too! and its a lot closer, unless he wants to drive.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone use a polespear? I made one this weekend out of a fish arrow and some surgical tubing, but i don't know where to go to try it out. It only has about a 5 foot range. What freshwater species will let you get that close?


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

I would also like to give this a try somewhere. I posted this subject on WaynesWords a couple of months ago and got an interesting reply or two. I also have made a homemade spear that is quite long..all I need is the surgical tubing; and it is pretty cheap on the internet. Boy those seagoing guns are expensive! Also, an internet site called Freedive or something like that is very informative. P.S. this sport is quite dangerous...holding your breath 30 feet down etc


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If you do go to DC I would park right off the highway just south of the island and start there. The flats had good visibility and there were some mammoth carp in there. You could also get smallies along the rocky shoreline. I would wear some type of flag though so you dont have accidental snaggings.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

torowy said:


> Anyone use a polespear? I made one this weekend out of a fish arrow and some surgical tubing, but i don't know where to go to try it out. It only has about a 5 foot range. What freshwater species will let you get that close?


I have a few slings from 6 to 8 feet long, they work well, but very hard to kill anything other than slow moving reef fish and eel. The bass will probably let you get that close. One problem is a lot of bubbles and since holding your breath while scuba diving is a no no, you may just want to S L O W L Y exhale. 

You can probably free dive DC ok, most of the fish a few days ago were in the 12-18 foot range and whoever said there are monster carp is right, we have underwater film of some huge carp from the other day, many of whom were waaaay pregnant.

I'll post some footage of some pelagic and reef fish when I get back. I have the misfortune of working in Lanai until the 12th, leaving tomorrow filming and photographing spearfishing and Axis deer hunting. 

Let us know how you do at the DC, it should be a hoot!


----------

